# Is it just me...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Seriously...it's already September 1st? really? :laugh: Wow, is it just me or did this summer/past year so far just fly by?!?! Some days seemed to drag out but for the most part they didn't!

Today is the first meteorlogical day of fall too....nothing fall about it either! It's 91 with a heat index in the mid/upper 90s. Supposed to be this way until Saturday, then we start a drop into the upper 70s! now THAT is my kinda weather!  

Labor day weekend is upon us too! Anyone got plans for the weekend? My family is having a get together up in IN, but sadly I can't go. Too much going on at home to do, and my crapmobile isn't up for that long drive either  

We 'might' be bringing home a buck tonight, so that'll cheer me up and then some!!  But we'll see what happens!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It does seem like everything has just flown by. And yeah some days I just wanted to curl up and die because there was sooo much to do in the heat and I was just feeling ucky. I hope we get that kind of weather next week as well!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Not just you:
It seems like we had no summer at all. There were a lot of things (not the least of which was losing my precious dachshund in June) that made everything just run together.
It seems like we were just all posting about our kiddings and here we are discussing our boys being rutty. hlala: I feel like the circle of life is speeding up.
All through the summer our weather was *below average for this time of year*. Guess what they said today......................*a few degrees _above_ normal for the beginning of September*. Our weather has been so screwy. :hair:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am SO ready for fall. We are on day 68 of 100+ weather in TX. Let me just say this has been one summer I wont forget due to the heat. 

We were supposed to be in the 90's already (as of earlier predictions) but seems that we will still remain 100+ until Sunday--but at least there is an end in sight! :thumb: 

Fall....take me away!!!

On Labor day we will cook out and just relax. Most likely due some goat watching from the deck :wink: HOPEFULLY in weather BELOW 100 degrees :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Labor day weekend is upon us too! Anyone got plans for the weekend?


We will be at a goat show on Labor Day :clap: :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This year really has flown by for me also. I can not believe it is already September. But I am really excited for this weekend. Me and about 11 other friends rented a house on Lake James which is a pretty big and expensive lake in Northern Indiana. It is also a huge party lake so I can not wait to get up there. I am going Saturday morning thru Monday afternoon. So if you all don't hear from me that is where I will be. I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Labor day weekend is upon us too! Anyone got plans for the weekend?
> ...


I will too! It's a small one, but it's still fun! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Labor day weekend is upon us too! Anyone got plans for the weekend?


I'm moving back to school on monday! Can't wait to move in!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Definatley not just you! Summer went by way too fast . Sounds like some of you guys have fun plans!

The only plans I have this weekend are a goat show tomorrow... other than that we'll just be at home haha. 

Lost Prairie and Calico Path Farms, have fun at your shows! And good luck


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It's Labor Day weekend??!!??!!
I haven't even gotten there yet.
We do not travel on Holiday weekends, AT ALL. The weekend will include some goat on the barbeque and swimming I am sure. Along with some prep for the upcoming weather changes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I knew it wasn't just me :laugh: 

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend, and good luck to those showing this weekend! What a fun way to spend the weekend! I found out there is a Boer show this weekend near us, but we won't be attending, maybe next year we can go and the kids will have goats to show since it's an annual thing :wink: 

We have to finish our buck pen and shelter this weekend, fence is up just needs to finish being nailed to the posts, shelter is getting there, just needs a roof and siding. 
I need to try and get some hay, so that will be fun since my allergies are in full swing! I've felt so yucky the past 2 days


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Now tell me if that is a screwed up forecast? LOL yesterday was our hottest day of the year! 98! But of course here in KY we get horrible humidity, which was well over 100. 
Another day of allergies bothering me  they said the allergen levels will go down after today, so I can't wait.

With days of rain possible we need to get our buck shelter finished, but it's way too hot to go out and work on it! I'm so frustrated...!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a strange forecast :ROFL: 
We have had crazy stuff like record highs followed immediately by record lows.
I really want to have everything well winterized before the weather changes but I understand about the heat. We just don't feel much like working outside.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They changed the forecast again...check out the temps on Mon and Tues! :shocked: That's going to be a shock to the system, since the lowest we've had all summer during the day was upper 70s. 
Saying we could get 2-4 inches of rain this week, which we do need, but I am not looking forward to the really cool temps, not yet! I want upper 70s!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

We've been having Really Hot days too! The last two weeks or so here in Colorado we've been hovering around 98 degrees, and with unusual humidity for this part of the country (sinus allergies! Pthththth!) Luckily, Fall hit two days ago and now it's cool at night and in the mornings. What a relief! Now I hope this weather lasts the rest of the year :laugh: 

THis weekend we're putting in another goat barn. Our existing one is going to be for hay/grain storage and the goat stand, and the new one will be bigger and it has no flooring, which I prefer. Also going to paint my garden wall a nice terra-cotta color


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was a beautiful day here today, mostly cloudy, and a high of 86. And then around 5pm the rain moved in. The wind was really wicked, seemed to be blowing from every direction! We were outside doing some work when it hit, so me and the kids got trapped in the barn during the downpour that lasted for about 20 minutes, then tappered to a steady rain. We ended up with over an inch of rain, can't complain about that! 

Now we'll see what happens with the cooler temps! It's going to be a shock to the system.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't mean to go on and on about our weather.....but...

11am and it's only 58 degrees? SERIOUSLY? Wind chill is 56!
It's dark, dreary, wet, rainy too. The tropical storm has moved just east of us, so we'll probably still get some off/on rain from it.

I was hot when I fell asleep last night, so I ended up sleeping in the front room and opened the windows. When my 4yo woke me up, it was FREEZING, I had to close the windows!
It was also the first time I've had to wear a jacket since like...May.

A real shock to the system. I know the goats are enjoying the cooler temps, but they are miserable thanks to the rain. I typically only hay in the evening <or they won't go out and graze>, so I gave them hay to lighten their dampened mood :laugh:


----------

